# Stocking a 65 gallon



## thebigzone

I just got a 65 gallon tank and wondering if a yellow tang, clown, 6lined wrasses, sunrise dotty back, royal gamma and one of those fire shrimp is this to much and will all these fish be compatably?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## small fry

A Yellow Tang sould be provided a longer tank than a 65g tank. They are an "open water" fish and love to swim back and forth, as opposed to reef-loving fish that hardly leave 1 spot their entire lives.

I have heard stories of Yellow Tangs crashing against glass in a 75g tank. Besides that (if that isn't reason enough), they are known to be more aggressive in small tanks. I wouldn't recomend putting them in anything smaller than a 90g tank at minimum.

As far as your other fish, I am familier with the species, but not with care information. I haven't ran any numbers, but I think your stock idea might be slightly understocked (which is *not *a bad thing in most cases).


----------



## badxgillen

*hmmm*

uh oh tang police.everything sounds fine but as mentioned it would be preferable to have a larger tank. although you havent said the demensions of the aquarium.but still you could manage with a good foot print of a tank and a good layout of your rock work.i have seen them in smaller..my friends is going on 8 years in a 40 gallon breeder.


----------



## Mr Fishy

You really should have a pair of clowns.

I hope you don't plan on adding all of the fish at once. Live rock and sand aren't cheap, then the cycle process. Once it's cycled add the fish slowly, a couple of weeks apart per species and you'll be fine.


----------



## thebigzone

I know this might sound terrible but I have my yellow tang for a year in a 30 gallon with a 6lined wrasse clown fish and sunrise dottyback but would these 4 and a royal gamma and fire shrimp be compatably and to much of a bio load on a 65 gallon tank?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

